# Nissan Frontier PU



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have a chance to buy a 2002 Nissan Frontier crew cab V-6. Auto trans. Its not a 4x4. 105,000 miles. What kind of mileage can I expect from it? This is a one owner VERY clean truck. Also has long bed.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bobby, I bought my wife one of those when they first came out in 2000, if I remember correctly it only got about 13-14mpg, her's was also a 2 wheel drive.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an 05 V6, 6 speed, 4wd, Crew Cab and I get 22 average. Great, trouble free truck. I use it in the sand and in the mountains and it takes me anywhere I want to go. It also pulls my boat (about 3000 pounds) as fast as I want to go.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Went and picked it up today. So far I like it. Got 22 MPG on the way home with it. Gave less than $5000 for it.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

nice little truck. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

cool looking lil truck.those nissans seem to run forever.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*NISSAN*

At less than 5 you got a good deal. My 02 SE only gets about 13.5mpg,but it is 4x4 with the 490 gears. I love mine the only complaint is not very much room in the cab.


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice truck good deal. That 3.3l will run forever, I hope they replaced the timing belt, it is 105k replacement, if not, you may want to get it done if you hear any hint of a slap at startup, otherwise you might spend what you did on the truck to get the engine replaced if it snaps. Many people never replace it and never have trouble, but if it has or will be towing or carrying a load it is a good idea.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Bobby,at less than 5k..you did REAL good!Good looking truck.

RL



Bobby said:


> Went and picked it up today. So far I like it. Got 22 MPG on the way home with it. Gave less than $5000 for it.


----------

